# Craftsman or Troy-Bilt



## Chardo (May 3, 2007)

Looking to buy a gas pressure washer. Lowe's has Troy-Built and Sears has Craftsman with basically the same specs:

Briggs & Stratton 675 Series engine
Axial cam pump
2550 psi, 2.3 gpm

I will be using it to clean my deck, patio furniture, car, siding, etc. Probably adds up to 6-10 times per year for a few minutes each time. Once in a while I will hit the driveway and sidewalk. I guess I need a light to medium duty unit. I've killed two Husky electrics, so it's time to step up to gas, but I'm not spending huge money on a commercial grade machine. Any advice or opinions?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

How much are you looking to spend?

You can get a Karcher gas pressure washer with a Honda engine from Costco or BJ's for about $300 -$400. I bought mine for $300.

http://www.costco.com/Common/Search...t=karcher&cm_re=1-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

The ONE thing I have always like about sears has been the craftsman power products. Everything my family has ever owned in the way of hedge trimmers, lawn mowers, etc has been great and has lasted. I didn't hesitate to buy a craftsman lawn tractor this passed year. I know that doesn't help a lot, Just my experience.


----------



## Chardo (May 3, 2007)

I want to stay under $300.

That Karcher model at Costco has 2600 psi and 2.3 gpm, almost identical specs as the Craftsman and Troybuilt. Karcher is $369, and the others are $279. Other than the Honda vs. B+S engine, why is the Karcher better?


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

May want to read this, I don't think its the exact model youi are looking at, but may be an indication....

http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Shop_T...s_Pressure_Washer_580_767300/display_~reviews


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Premium is for Honda engine. If you stop by the costco, or BJ's, you might be able to pick one up like me for only $300. Costco has a very generous return policy. My tools with Honda engines start up easily every time.

Personally, I don't trust Sears Craftsman for heavy duty or medium duty work. Here's a sears brand with a honda engine though:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?cat=Pressure+Washers&pid=07175206000&vertical=LAWN&subcat=Pressure+Washers%2C+Gas&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=cckjaddkkmmhkijcefecemldffidfno.0


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

In my opinion, anything without a Briggs engine.


----------



## Chardo (May 3, 2007)

The same specs as that Sears/Honda unit are also available in a Lowe's/Troybuilt machine. Same engine and pump. Am I better off with the Sears or Lowe's machine?

Why "anything but" Briggs? Isn't it the pump that usually fails on these things? Does engine brand make that big a difference?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Given that both machines have identical pumps, the Honda wins hands down.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

The pump will fail if you do not winterize properly. I have never had a Briggs last longer than a year without repairing something on it. Techumseh is my power source of choice.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Tecumseh gets some bad opinions here and there, but I've never had a problem with my Tecumseh snow king engine for my Ariens snow thrower.

Other good engines out there include Kawasaki and Kohler.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I would NEVER buy anything craftsman. Too much bad luck. Maybe a open ended wrench or screwdriver but thats it. Brigs is a fine engine as is honda and techumsa. Just maintain them and you will be fine. I would get the troybuilt if those were my choices, hands down.


----------

